# couple brake questions



## denf221 (Feb 4, 2010)

I am in process of ripping out old brake line that runs from front of car to back for first time, ( 64 lemans conv). there is a thicker line that runs with it, it is thicker, what is this line? Also what is best place to jack the car from behind so I can a jack stand under frame? Last question, I will be scouring junkyards in not too distant future looking for disc brake parts that I can upgrade my car with, up to what year GM car can I look for as far as parts that will bolt right on?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

The thicker line is most likely the fuel line from the tank to the pump. 
I usually lift my car using a floor jack under the center of the rear axle, "best" is a matter of preference I guess. I don't usually recommend running used brake parts, having reliable brakes is kind of important  I know there are companies out there that sell turn-key kits factory kits, but their names escape me at the moment. Perhaps someone else will chime in with that information.

Bear


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

GM A body disc brake cars from 69-72 provide the spindles and hardware. The other parts like rotors, calibers, master will be used as cores for the rebuilt parts you get at the parts store.


----------

